# Why did you join Kiwifarms?



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 18, 2019)

Title says it all. 

Why did you finally sign up to the forums?

For me, I've been following Chris Chan and a small number of other Lolcows for years. I've never been involved but I've found him interesting just to watch, a case study in human behaviour if you will. I finally joined because I thought several of the discussions about recent happenings were interesting, and I enjoy the light touch on moderation here in regards to telling people what a shitlord they're being when they are.

What gave you the autism?


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm here for the chicks and free cocaine.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 18, 2019)

this is the only website i can say nigger on


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 18, 2019)

I need vague feelings of acceptance.


----------



## QU 734 (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm here to murder minorities.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Jan 18, 2019)

Learned about it from the Chris wiki, stayed when I found out I wasn't the only individual who had a sick fascination with Sophie Labelle. :urked for a while, signed up mostly because I wanted to check out the Phil forum back when it was private, now an occasional shitposter when the mood strikes me.

I'm a fairly simply man.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 18, 2019)

Originally joined to keep up with Amberlynn. Stayed for the funny commentary.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jan 18, 2019)

I wanted to learn how to grow delicious fuzzy fruits.... I was wrong.


----------



## sasazuka (Jan 18, 2019)

I wanted to comment on Chris and a few other people.

I stayed because most of the other old school forums I posted at either closed down or went full SJW with their rules.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 18, 2019)

I needed it.


----------



## SweetDee (Jan 18, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Originally joined to keep up with Amberlynn. Stayed for the funny commentary.



This.  Also because I have a mean streak.  Just a teensy one tho.


----------



## Jozef (Jan 18, 2019)

I joined when this was the CWCki Forums and Chris was the only topic of discussion, but I love what this site has evolved into, and I'd have joined it in its current incarnation.


----------



## rabbitgay (Jan 18, 2019)

im a bitch and i love gossip


----------



## farts_meller (Jan 18, 2019)

the lulz


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 18, 2019)

To own the libs


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 18, 2019)

so i can be one of the bad guys and no one will laugh at me


----------



## WEEDle (Jan 18, 2019)

I came for Chris Chan, eventually joined to post in the Dan Cilley thread when it was active, and stayed when I found a bunch of other cows. I still lurk a lot of threads here but mainly post in the music section.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 18, 2019)

WEEDle said:


> I came for Chris Chan



It's a requirement for this forum


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 18, 2019)

I joined in for the community and to talk more about the development of Yandere Simulator.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 18, 2019)

Because I needed place to gather with other gamers to hate on democrats, sjws, trannies, niggers, kikes, poles, sandniggers, chinks, gooks, nips, racemixing and fatties

EDIT: forgot turks, armenians, greeks and italians


----------



## MemeGray (Jan 18, 2019)

I joined to farm positive ratings to improve my self esteem


----------



## Bob Page (Jan 18, 2019)

Throughout HS and College, I've heard of chris chan. It was only until my third year in college that I've heard of this site. I was intrigued that KF went beyond just simply talking about chris but other lunatics that are interesting to read about. So, during a lunch break, I signed up and I never regretted it once.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Jan 18, 2019)

I've lurked for ages keeping tabs on lolcow drama.

I only actually joined to get access to the ADF forum when it went private and decided to post so that I wasn't being a leech...which is ironic as now I regularly post and I don't even look at that forum anymore because Phil is pretty boring now.


----------



## Slowbro (Jan 18, 2019)

Found this place because of Abby Brown, nobody here whined about "respecting his pronouns" when she faked trooning out.

Also, I love autism and hate myself.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 18, 2019)

Because I've lost control of my life.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jan 18, 2019)

To point and laugh.


----------



## JustStopDude (Jan 18, 2019)

I join to work on my English. I tend to struggle with American English slang.


----------



## OhGoy (Jan 18, 2019)

basically, i found hbomberguy and thought, ", this guy's pretty acoustic"

so i go to google to see if other people felt the same as and eventually found a site called "kiwifarms"

i didn't realize it at first, though it eventually dawned on me: "holy shit, this site's sole purpose is to find and mock exceptional individuals"

...and so i made an account a few months later


----------



## MR.DICKNASTY (Jan 18, 2019)

Well sometimes you have more shots than needed and reading funny internet hahas about socially fucked people sure is fun and exhilarating.

That being said, I knew about Chris-Chan for years and lurked the farms for a year before I joined because tbh, I don't have much time for the internet now a days.


----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 18, 2019)

Internet drama is entertaining, and bizzare people are active on social media. After lurking for a couple years, I wanted to join the fun.


----------



## NoFeline (Jan 18, 2019)

People with questionable histories treating this site like the devil.

Came here, saw that everything is sourced, archived, screencapped....with topics about people I already loathe?
Kiwifarms instantly felt like home


----------



## The Fool (Jan 18, 2019)

What was that one dude's username, I Just Want To See Attachments or something


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 18, 2019)

The story I have to tell is a strange one, yet I swear every word is true. It was 1944. None would say so at the time, but we could all tell that we were losing the war. Despite all we believed in, nay that we lived for, the Reich wouldn't even last until the end of the decade. Even for the realists among us, this was too much to bear. So a plan was devised. A strange last ditch attempt to gain, if not victory, then at least a final strike at the enemy that would show that even in our death throes, we were a force to be feared.

The Wunderwaffe division joined forces with the Thule society, drawing upon experimental data gained from the camps and other sources too horrifying to describe here. The idea was to create a group of elite commandos, enhanced with training and drugs, equipped with weaponry that was too radical and expensive for general issue. Using advanced Nazi super-science, these troops would be stationed at various points around the globe, literally frozen until their keepers judged the time to be right, whereupon they would simultaneously wake and strike. These warriors would be known as the Eiskrieger.

They would be few in number, so it was essential to select only the best. Not merely the best in terms of combat ability, but in their loyalty to the Party and its ideals. People to whom National Socialism was not just a political belief, but a religion. They would fight until their dying breath for the Reich. Naturally, I was chosen, and in January 1945, I was shipped to one of our secret bases in Antarctica. There, I rested, frozen in time, as the world around me changed.

Little did I know that in time, details of the Eiskrieger project would be uncovered. Dismissed as a hoax by historians, MI6 considered it a serious enough threat that they sent a task force out to track down the Eiskrieger bases, find out what they could and destroy them, with all occupants. Attempts by these degenerates to revive and interrogate our men only resulted in the deaths of the frozen men, for even in seventy years their primitive science had not caught up with the greatest minds of the Reich.

I was their first success, and also their greatest failure. They expected a docile and semi-comatose prisoner. For me, I awoke to find myself surrounded by four of the hated English. Even unarmed, I made short work of them. The final one, seeing the end was nigh, detonated a bomb, destroying most of the base.

Their mission had failed and so, it seemed, had mine. There was no hope of carrying out my team's original objective, to cause chaos in New Zealand - codenamed Operation Kiwi. Yet my training was too ingrained to be denied, and so I made my way across the ice in the hope of finding other survivors. The details of my survival are irrelevant here. Suffice it to say that I was half-mad with cold and exhaustion by the time I was picked up by a Chinese research team. 

They knew nothing of my mission, only that I appeared to be delirious and was muttering "Kiwi... Nazism shall triumph... master race shall rise..." Assuming that I was a member here, they convinced me to sign up in the hope of jogging my memory, and here I am.


----------



## Rivalo (Jan 18, 2019)

Already lurked this place from time to time for a few years, but ultimately signed up when I considered creating a thread on the lolcow of the StarCraft community. Only posted a potential OP on Thread Requests, and ended up not making the thread. Stayed because this place is entertaining, and it's fun keeping up with several lolcows' happenings.


----------



## fayspaniel45 (Jan 18, 2019)

I started following the Chris-chan saga around 2008. Laughing at exceptional people online became a guilty pleasure of mine from that time on. I was the type of faggot who would read about random spergs on Encyclopedia Dramatica all afternoon. I also liked to laugh at random OC's on DeviantArt. I would basically look for the most ridiculous shit I could find.   I only started  lurking the forums  some time in the last two years. I didn't make an account until fairly recently, because I get more fun out of reading shit on this site. A few of my close friends know about my weird fascination with random internet people and drama, but they just see it as my weird hobby.


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 18, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> I joined to farm positive ratings to improve my self esteem



Same here


----------



## BR55 (Jan 18, 2019)

No real reason. Like so many things on the internet it just kinda happened.
I'd known about about Chris for quite a awhile and eventually I ended up on the CWCwiki which of course linked to the Farms.
So one day of bored browsing I decided to jump down the rabbit hole and started lurking.
The thing that got me to make an account and start posting was finding the MovieBob thread. So if I had to give a definite reason I guess that would be it.
TLDR No real reason just ended up here by chance.


----------



## Dick Pooman (Jan 18, 2019)

I joined because I love Israel


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 18, 2019)

To be surrounded by cautionary tales of how to not fuck up online.

Also to point and laugh.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 18, 2019)

To call Y2K Baby a faggot.

@Y2K Baby you're a faggot.


----------



## Some Manajerk (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm just here to work my way into the inner circle and get those sweet vids of chris crying.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Jan 18, 2019)

My real reason was that I came across Chris-Chan on ED, and he was the first lolcow that really got me hooked. I wanted to see if there was anyone else talking about him out there, and I came across the CWCki forums, and the rest is history.

Ironically, I rarely visit the Chris subforum these days.


----------



## Clones of Alex Jones (Jan 18, 2019)

I just want to shitpost a bit more before the internet is full sanitized and censored.


----------



## Jewish Pawn (Jan 18, 2019)

Nothing in the Tanakh that says this site isn't kosher so I've joined up with my other Jews
עֲלֵיכֶם שָׁלוֹם 
אלא אם כן אתה טורקית


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 18, 2019)

I came here to follow the drama between Maddox and Dick Masterson a little better, and got addicted to the shitposting.



Jewish Pawn said:


> Nothing in the Tanakh that says this site isn't kosher so I've joined up with my other Jews



Tanakh sounds like a rejected Mortal Kombat fighter.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jan 18, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> To call Y2K Baby a faggot.
> 
> @Y2K Baby you're a faggot.


You joined to cuck @FuckYou though.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jan 18, 2019)

To have a place to express the side of myself that would post at a place like this


----------



## dopy (Jan 18, 2019)

Stoned Alex Jones said:


> I just want to shitpost a bit more before the internet is full sanitized and censored.


actually this, actually


----------



## ES 148 (Jan 18, 2019)

I wanted to change this place for the better but it turns out it's too gay even for me


----------



## The Fool (Jan 18, 2019)

I came to call @extreme_misfortune a stupid asshole


----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jan 18, 2019)

I'd been looking for a place to hang out since 8chan went to shit back in late 2016/early 2017. I knew about the farms but was under the impression that you guys were a bunch of SJWs, a contemporary SA, or something like that so, I never actually checked it out; wish I had, then, I heard Null on some streams and thought that he was simply delightful. I figured a community run by that guy couldn't be all bad so, I made an account for the zoosadist threads. It was even better than I was expecting.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jan 18, 2019)

I like educational content


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jan 18, 2019)

Shits and giggles, clearly!


----------



## Lydia of Whiterun (Jan 18, 2019)

I was told this was a hate site. Got here and spent 45 minutes laughing my ass off.


----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 18, 2019)

Needed an account so I could go into the settings and activate the dark theme so my eyes didn't burn up when I read the threads. Been commenting more than I thought I would, and I've grown quite fond of the rating system on here.


----------



## BerriesArnold (Jan 18, 2019)

Chantal told us that anyone associated with Kiwifarms was nothing but low-life swine. So I joined Kiwifarms to talk trash about said low-life swine. Met some funny bastards on here.


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Jan 18, 2019)

rabbitgay said:


> im a bitch and i love gossip



that's pretty much 99% of the female audience who's here, It seems.
A nice swarm of cuddly and lovely bitches.


----------



## Bad Times (Jan 18, 2019)

To tell you this post is shit and you should kill yourself.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jan 18, 2019)

I wanted to shitpost about Bouldergate (Mundane Matt).

I figured I'd be here for like two weeks and then let the account go dead. But Sargon of Akkad just couldn't keep his head down (the suit and "Hello, Jim" and GG 2.0 were like all in a row a few weeks after Matt's meltdown)


----------



## Bogs (Jan 18, 2019)

Simple logistics: CWCi Forums loaded far better than CWCipedia


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jan 18, 2019)

To laugh at dumb assholes and to have fun.


----------



## Okkervils (Jan 18, 2019)

Came for Chris Chan, stayed for the gossip.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Jan 18, 2019)

I was a lurker and intended to stay one. I'd kind of figured out already that me and internet forums aren't particular well suited, but someone asked for a download link for something, nobody else gave a link and I knew a site where it was hosted so I joined just to post that link.

In some ways I really love this place, but I have to ration myself or else I spend way too much time here.


----------



## Cromagnon (Jan 18, 2019)

I'm part of the ultimate life-form now.


----------



## escapegoat (Jan 18, 2019)

Because I was bored.


----------



## Slamerella (Jan 18, 2019)

My sister told me she found a thread on someone she knew as a co worker at a Wal Mart and helped give info, and I noticed because I saw on her tabs that she was on kiwifarms. My interest was soon peaking as I saw people I once was a fan of such as PurpleKecleon having much darker secrets hiding from the surface. Deep descents into the maddening rabbit hole is a pass time of my own self on the internet, learning about ARGs, old site lore and design choices (I even knew about Neopets and their scientology stuff before it was heavily reported on in the past few years), and seeing it being done for people was something that made me wonder if other people were here.


----------



## Answer (Jan 18, 2019)

I made this account back in 2014 when my old forum started a thread about this place. I used it for a few days and then went back to the old forum, though I still checked this place out periodically. Now the old forum is a ghost town, so here I am.


----------



## booklover (Jan 18, 2019)

I googled one of our LOLcows, Rain Florence, and came here when it linked me directly to a thread about her, and a lot of information including her real name and that her own family thinks she is batcrap crazy.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Jan 18, 2019)

Found the site when someone brought up TLL and it sounded scammy. Quickly found Greta's thread and then it just spiraled from there.


----------



## Clorox Cowboy (Jan 18, 2019)

Deviantart Horrors. I lurked in that thread for about a year and then decided to join to post stuff. Since then I've branched out to the actual cows and lurk in them more than the art threads.


----------



## Angry New Ager (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a long, long history of mocking idiots on the internet and being told what a horrible person I am for doing so. Way back in their heydays, I loved Godawful Fan Fiction, Portal of Evil, and Fandom Wank, all forums that were openly reviled by the cows under discussion, any friends/allies they had, and an awful lot of people who loudly bewailed the meanness of people on the internet (most of whom turned out to be covert/passive-aggressive assholes themselves).  

So when I first heard about the Farms (probably on Reddit, but it could have been 8chan or lolcow.farm), I checked it out, saw that it was good, and signed up. I was unaware of its wider reputation, but after somebody on Reddit chimped out on me after I mentioned factual information relevant to the discussion that I'd seen here on the Farms--and chimped out for _no_ other reason than I'd mentioned Kiwi Farms--I knew I was in the right place. I had come home.


----------



## Keystone (Jan 19, 2019)

Came here to laugh at Alison Rapp being a literal whore; stayed because I liked the community and people, the moderation style, the way Null won't cuck out to screeching retards like every other company in the world does, and because laughing at stupid people doing stupid things is fun. I also find it entertaining when the rest of the internet talks about how scary and "powerful" this place is when in reality it's just a bunch of speds laughing at other speds.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jan 19, 2019)

Bored, have a place to visit when 4chan is down, 4chan is becoming even worse than dogshit, even though it was always like that, followed Chris Chan for 10 years and I enjoyed talking about him;


----------



## Rokko (Jan 19, 2019)

Because of Nick Bate´s threads.


----------



## Brillig (Jan 19, 2019)

Lurked for over a year, spotted thread on amazing scientist and buttfuckee Zach Jones, spent a week laughing my head off. Signed on for the troons (cuz it's the only place you can say troon/tranny/maninadress and not get permabanned like on Twit), stayed for the feminism.


----------



## Jerri's Kid (Jan 19, 2019)

Laughing at weirdos and general Internet drama has been a guilty pleasure of mine for a very long time, so it's nice to find other people who validate my questionable hobby.


----------



## pozilei (Jan 19, 2019)

Started lurking after GamerGate (yeah, I'm dragging that old corpse out again). Long story short: back then being a sorta-leftwing gamer kind of person with a twitter account I got a lot of cows (Nyberg, Zoe Quinn, Wu, SGG, etc.) RTed onto my feed, followed/was mutuals with a few for a bit but very soon realized that something was just not quite right about some of them. Started doing my own little "research" (checking their mentions whenever they complained about MRA GGers threatening to murderrape them just to find absolutely nothing etc.) and somehow eventually ended up here and saw that I wasn't the only one who thought these people were nuts and that they actually were way worse than I ever could have imagined.

Made an account for the UnseenPerfidy drama with no intention of sticking around but I ended up really liking the community and vibe of this place.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've simply discovered this place after briefly being a member of the CWCki, becoming a member of the CWC forums, and from there I was informed this place existed.


----------



## TokiBun (Jan 19, 2019)

I lurked for awhile to give me something to read over lunch at school. E-Drama and culture is entertaining to me. Then I joined and realized this community is pretty nice and cool so long as you act respectful and courteous towards others.


----------



## Al Gulud (Jan 19, 2019)

Don't know. My life has gone to shit and everything is out of control.


----------



## Shick (Jan 19, 2019)

Jerri's Kid said:


> Laughing at weirdos and general Internet drama has been a guilty pleasure of mine for a very long time, so it's nice to find other people who validate my questionable hobby.


Basically this. Lurked here for 6-8 months so I could keep up with people like Sargon and DSP without having to actually watch their content before deciding to register. What sealed the deal for me was being able to make fun of the nuclear fallout from Brett Kavanaugh's SCOTUS nomination.


----------



## Ol' Slag (Jan 19, 2019)

Allison Rapp getting exposed as a hooker and fired from Nintendo brought me here.


----------



## tampon_tornado (Jan 19, 2019)

I found a bunch of information here about someone who was sort of stalking me, when I brought it up to mutual friends I was told I was being a bad person for trusting information from a source like KF. I asked if the information could be discredited and I was repeatedly told it was bad to trust information from LITERAL NAZIS, it didn't matter if it was accurate or not. I think that planted the seed.

"He's been accused of raping and/or stalking multiple women."
"OK? Tell me why I shouldn't block you for using a site like that to dig up dirt on a queer autistic trans woman?"


----------



## Rat Lord (Jan 19, 2019)

Was a frequent lurker in the Animal Control board, as well as keeping tabs on a few cows in other threads.

A few weeks ago I broke my foot and ended up bored out of my mind so I said fuck it, I'll make an account. Still haven't posted much, but I do want to contribute in the art boards as well as continue to lurk my fav threads


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jan 19, 2019)

Joined from SoSe, I think, to view attachments or because the SA drama thread was more active than their whole SA section. Never really looked back after that.


----------



## Jeb-sama (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm a procrastinating piece of shit


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Jan 19, 2019)

I don't like darkies or wing wongs. This site has plenty of posts proving me right. Also I get to laugh at the regular political posts here. Shame it's almost all American though.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 19, 2019)

I'd found out about Spoony situation and started to look for more info. Guess, I've liked being here. People here can laugh at exceptional individuals and give life advice at the same time.


----------



## GreenJacket (Jan 19, 2019)

I was kind of an Hbombergoy a-log for a while, and it was his thread that brought me to this site.


----------



## Doomfist (Jan 19, 2019)

Got zucc'd, decided to take my shitposting from AAA to the big leagues.


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 19, 2019)

I joined this site to entertain people with my witty commentary and give a bit of insite into stuff. I say for the friendship and lively debate you guys are pretty cool.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 19, 2019)

i came here to follow the trainwreck of yandere simulator. I stayed because this place is comfy and people here can at the same time laugh about autists, say the n-world and dox pedos.


----------



## MG 620 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm extremely thirsty for girlcock, so of course I signed up.


----------



## XE 600 (Jan 19, 2019)

To meet people from New Zealand.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 19, 2019)

Been here since this place was called the CWCki Forums. Which I joined because I really liked reading about Chris and other lolcows and wanted to join in on the discussions.

Feels weird being an "old fag".


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jan 19, 2019)

Was a lurker following some skeptards and SJWs for a looonnngg time. Then discovered the CWC rabbit hole on jewtoob thru people like Geno, based shaman, agrent etc. Then found out CWC was patient zero for internet tardology.
Joined after that. Then our glorious leaders vidya turned me on to tootology, deep deep tard lore there.....


----------



## Table Country (Jan 19, 2019)

I signed up for the Sargon thread. Then it turned out (shock of all shocks) that Carl Benjamin is the most boring individual on the planet and I was stuck with this account.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 19, 2019)

Had checked out the site out of boredom one day, but thought it wasn't for me. A couple of months later, Brexit was making people on Tumblr lose their shit, so I checked the site out of curiosity, saw the confetti, and read the thread about it. I believe that was also the thread where Null did a Tl;DR where he called out Hillary Clinton as the cunt she is. Lurked since then.

Sucked it up just a week or two before Trump's inauguration because I wanted to post some TDS content. Was bummed when the site went down shortly afterwards, but when it came back, things picked up from there and I haven't looked back.


----------



## LW 916 (Jan 19, 2019)

Way back when as a typical summerfag, I joined for the Len Shaner thread. Recently finally remembered to stop lurking and log in again.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 19, 2019)

I joined the forums because of the Marissa Davis thread in the Tumblr section. A friend of mine originally linked me to Marissa's Tumblr page because she asked me if it was suspicious, which made me investigate her further and after searching her name I found her Kiwifarms thread. I joined after reading the entire thing to add my encounter with her. 
If my friend didn't link me to her I never would have ended up here.


----------



## Girlycard (Jan 19, 2019)

I joined after lurking for well over a year or two. Once realizing it's easy to fit in here if you act like a normal human being I finally made an account. Plus I actually had things to contribute to certain threads that others hadn't already.
Long story short I'm here to point and laugh at other people online.


----------



## Gutpuke (Jan 20, 2019)

I was bored.


----------



## Tamamo No Mae (Jan 20, 2019)

Lurking and shitposting, I don't do enough of the latter.


----------



## lil bitch (Jan 20, 2019)

i was watching that chris-chan documentary that blew up on youtube and they mentioned kiwi farms. i was like, damn, that shit seem cool, imma check it out. 
made 2 posts. went on a huge hiatus until i was bored one day and remembered i had an account here. got a lot more active on and off.


----------



## DangerousGas (Jan 20, 2019)

The hint is in the username. Chris' blarms crusade and its ignominious ending was what convinced me that this was an entertaining place to be.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Jan 20, 2019)

Part of my first post contained the sentence, "how many body harnesses and butt plugs do one catphishing BDSM eurotrash couple need?!?"

Some well-meaning people put shiny badge stickers on that post, now I'm addicted to upboats 

At least now my account bookmarks where I left off reading a thread, sometimes it's truly the little things in life that keep you fr. . .did you know there's a volcano in Japan that around 2,000 people have jumped into to commit suicide? Apparently the government made it a criminal offense to buy a one-way ticket to the island, also they put up some signs and a fence telling people to cut-it-out with all the copycat suicides.


----------



## LordofTendons (Jan 20, 2019)

I clicked on a link by accident and I don't know how to get out.


----------



## Ed. (Jan 20, 2019)

I had been following Chris's antics for years but only recently decided I'd join the farms despite everyone I knew who knew about this place telling me to stay away, I came in expecting hardened madman just waiting for the opportunity to dox me and ruin my livelihood but so far you faggots seem alright.


----------



## Foltest (Jan 20, 2019)

It was because of Gamergate that I joined the farm. I was looking for informations on certain lolcows and when I searached for more information on Moviebob, I found the site. Recognized the name and joined up. Have been stuck here since then.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 20, 2019)

Was originally a CWCki and CWCki forums lurker back in the day and liked the community. I've stated it before in other threads but this is the only online community I've ever been an active member of for more than a few months tops.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jan 20, 2019)

I started out lurking, but it was so refreshing to find a community where people can speak freely without the limp-wristed pearl-clutching moderation of most communities, the "surrender to groupthink or have your voice unheard" vote system of Reddit, and the retarded "lol i put a picture of penis xd this is my waifu say something nice about her" shitposts of 4chan that I registered. It was nice to find an oasis in a sea of shit.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jan 21, 2019)

I stumbled upon the site after reading up on Chris' antics (around the time he declared himself a tomgirl), lurked for some time, and then immersed myself into the community. Not only is there an unlimited supply of cows in KF, but I feel more "at home" with users who aren't catty and pick apart the smallest things about a cow, unlike other online hugboxes (*cough*lolcow.farm*cough*). We can respectfully disagree and have rules to keep us in line while having fun and cracking jokes- the sky's the limit!


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jan 21, 2019)

I spent a lot of time on r/rantgrumps, which is basically just needless whining for people who want to care about Game Grumps but hate them too much to do so anymore.

Basically what people do here. Fucking despise cows but can't stop watching. Like sitting in an audience, staring at an audience focused on their idol.


----------



## Voltaire (Jan 21, 2019)

Because /cow/ was too slow and I was bored and wanted to see if my insights and predictions about people would turn out true...they mostly haven't. People are very hard to predict and that's half the fun.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Jan 21, 2019)

I didn't have a reason I just did it.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jan 21, 2019)

My gorl Amberlynn


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Jan 21, 2019)

It was still CWCville Forums at the time and it was right around the time Chris “found out” that the girls in high school were paid to hang out with him. He also posted that picture of his heart “flattened and steel platted down” and I actually wanted to talk to people about it (had only recently discovered Sonichu and everything).


----------



## Autisimodo (Jan 21, 2019)

Lurked in the Chrischan threads for a few months before finally signing up when I heard of Jonathan Ross.


----------



## Deadwaste (Jan 22, 2019)

mr enter initially, but i have since branched out


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Jan 22, 2019)

I found this place through the CWCki, lurked for about a year (following DSP's antics initially before branching to other lolcows)  then joined when I realised this place was a lot more open minded than SA.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 22, 2019)

To get some pussy.


----------



## A single cheeto (Jan 22, 2019)

I heard about GlitchedPuppet from a mutual on tumblr and the first link I saw brought me here.


----------



## AssRock (Jan 22, 2019)

Because I'm a sucker for drama, gossip, and this community here is pretty damn hilarious.  The fact that anyone can speak their opinion and not have to worry about dozens of easily offended people jumping down their throats and making their lives miserable is a huge bonus.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jan 22, 2019)

I wanted to just see attachments but the name was already taken.


----------



## Tardevoir (Jan 22, 2019)

If I recall correctly, it was mainly to laugh at other people. The one cow who made me interested in joining was that one Vade chick. Nothing juicy on her recently, but oh man she was a blast.


----------



## Deep Th0ts (Jan 22, 2019)

Last year I got rid of all my personal social media which has made it difficult to keep tabs on my personal cows because, as I told myself "you don't need that drama, it's a waste of time, rise above it." And now I'm here laughing at much more entertaining cows.


----------



## Mangy Mutt (Jan 22, 2019)

This place is Tumblr's nightmare, and probably one of the last places on the internet that isn't crowded with over-sensitive snowflakes. Together, non-furries and furries unite to take the piss out of other furries, non-trannies and trannies unite to take the piss out of other trannies without any of the reeee'ing victim card call out bullshit that every non-cis poc trans autistic fatty and their mother goes crazy for these days. It's refreshing.


----------



## Rungle (Jan 23, 2019)

Came here for CWC discussions.
Found out Chris wasnt the only internet lunatic so i stayed.
My friends dont like me talking about lolcows because its "Morally wrong" or "You're bullying people".
Its great im not the only one who got interested into lolcows.


----------



## Volvo240 (Jan 25, 2019)

Used to be a lurker of stamina rose. When that died lurked the LC farms.
Started just hating their set up and userbase and heard about here through a cross over thread
Some of the bp cows are better documented there but I preferred reading up on everything from a better variety of cows to just A&H
Shine on you crazy diamonds you.


----------



## Ray (Jan 25, 2019)

Saw a few threads, realized I wanted to join because I can’t get enough of the juicy cringe content and drama that comes out of this site.
The kind that makes me want to kick back and just eat popcorn.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Jan 25, 2019)

crippling autism


----------



## Shiversblood (Jan 26, 2019)

I joined kiwifarms to discuss various topics regarding Christian Weston Chandler.


----------



## queerape (Jan 26, 2019)

Boredom, drunkenness, and wanting to follow Furry Drama.


----------



## MadDamon (Jan 26, 2019)

I came here for Christian, but stay for our gorl and the likes. 
I just like to see the lunacy in morbidly obese's life


----------



## Goober_au (Jan 26, 2019)

Heard this site kills Trannies, so i wanted to help


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Jan 26, 2019)

So I could be a ratings whore. Been lurking for a couple of years now, and got frustrated at not being able to rate interesting posts as interesting.


----------



## Broken Calendar (Jan 27, 2019)

Lurked for a while but never wanted to commit to making an account. Within the span of a week I had to burn my normie ig and my twitter socks got banned for calling someone a tard so here I am.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 28, 2019)

Tranny thirst


----------



## pwincess fwuffypants (Jan 28, 2019)

Came for a cow. Stayed for the cows. And my God, there's a whole ranch of cattle out there.

And why wait for Jim to summarize what's going on here when I can just read it in real time anyway.


----------



## Some Random Soul (Jan 28, 2019)

For a while I just lurked on a thread of someone who would soon become probably my favorite lolcow ever. It was when I discovered that this site also exposes and shits on liberal degeneracy that I decided I would make an account.


----------



## KiwiKritter (Jan 29, 2019)

I joined because I have always found Lolcows genuinely interesting and fun to learn about. Also, since I am online a lot this website does help doing background searches on people on the internet.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Jan 29, 2019)

Joined to watch friends of mine to get roasted, thought I would jump in and save their asses with some comedical quirks here and there. Immediately saw that I was way over my head and exposed at that. So I just didn't give a fuck. I stop giving a fuck about my friends and just join up to shoot the shit.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 29, 2019)

I just wanted to be one of the tranny murdering bad guys of the Internet. 

Plus I was sick of getting screamed at by crazy people for disagreeing with them online and this site has actual discussions instead.


----------



## Pargon (Jan 29, 2019)

I wanted a place to post my autistic theories about DSP while I took dumps.


----------



## AF 802 (Jan 29, 2019)

To laugh at mentally crippled people.


----------



## omori (Jan 30, 2019)

I was raised watching dumb shit like Jerry Springer and Maury so moving up to Internet dumbassary was only natural.


----------



## reddit superstar (Jan 30, 2019)

I fear that if I don't practice the word soup and salad lunch-combo that is my limited writing skills, that they will begin to wane.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm a *chan oldfag. It was only natural.


----------



## DildoGaggins (Jan 30, 2019)

To be honest I came on here because I knew a friend who really loved this site. I wanted to impress them by going on here and having a lot of knowledge of the site because I didn't know all that much about it. But then I found out Margaret Polermo had a thread on here and that was what basically glued me here.


----------



## Snuckening (Jan 31, 2019)

Same as everyone else- To laugh at the whites while I still can, before they're replaced by the genetically superior races and stuff like autism and homo-ness and trannydom fade out of existence.


----------



## Reynard (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a friend who posts here, and she told me about it.  Lurked a bit and remembered I had someone who’d make for a good thread candidate.  After that, I just gravitated towards the furry drama and community watch scenes.


----------



## Next Task (Feb 1, 2019)

Have always been interested in lolcows, eg fandom_wank and the insanity of the people in those tight-knit internet-based communities. 

I've also spent my time in SJW hugboxes, and was getting more and more annoyed by any slightly different opinion getting called all the negative SJW buzzwords - 'problematic', 'MRA', 'gamergate', 'alt-right', 'fascist'. People would be screaming about their oppression in an online-only space where only words were involved and they actually were privileged by other posters the more oppressions they claimed - with trans people being on top. Pointing out they weren't literally being murdered on the internet, however, got you REEEEEd at. 

Found out about the farms and its thread on a personal lolcow I'd had run-ins with. Enjoyed the emphasis on facts, and evidence, and pointing out hypocrisy. Enjoyed more the way posters can admit they were wrong and have civil disagreements (not all, but more than any supposed 'smart' sites I'd been part of). Enjoyed the most how, wherever on the political spectrum posters were, they seem most united as being against identity politics. 

Signed up because the site is easier to use when you're logged in, and it's satisfying to point out when cows are being shitty, shitty people and not get dogpiled for not just listening and believing. The Farms is not afraid of its users having independent thought, and doesn't coddle people just because they feel a certain way.


----------



## Cast Away (Feb 1, 2019)

Came here for Kiwis originally but found the Lolcows kept here were a much better source of entertainment


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Feb 1, 2019)

To snap into some Slim Jims.

Also because I found it on the Chris wiki and I lurked for a long time before deciding to register.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Feb 1, 2019)

To learn some info about DSP


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Feb 1, 2019)

Did some Googling of Sophie LaBelle to see if he was the pedo he seems like and wound up here. And after watching my favorite sites for news and humor turn into virtue signaling circlejerks I found a place where my brand of shitposting and funny would fit in. It's refreshing to be in a place where actual discourse on a subject can be had and most contrary opinions are shouted into the ground.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 1, 2019)

I signed up when Chris got arrested for pepper-spraying the GameStop clerk. I started reading other threads, and got hooked. I think the first cow I followed that wasn't Chris was Iconoclast, then it's all a blur.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Feb 1, 2019)

Strangely enough I was looking for screenshots of Final Fantasy 1, and found @AngeloTheWizard's let's sperg about it. I found it pretty entertaining to read through and from there I started poking around. I decided I liked the idea of observing eccentric individuals while just generally shitposting, so I made my account.


----------



## AngeloTheWizard (Feb 1, 2019)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Strangely enough I was looking for screenshots of Final Fantasy 1, and found @AngeloTheWizard's let's sperg about it. I found it pretty entertaining to read through and from there I started poking around. I decided I liked the idea of observing eccentric individuals while just generally shitposting, so I made my account.



Well shit, okay.

My reason was also FF related. Brianna Wu's escapades into eating Ramuh's balls in FF14 was linked in a Twitch I was in and I decided to join to laugh at these weird people.


----------



## Birthday Dickpunch (Feb 1, 2019)

I only found this place by looking for more hilarious bullshit surrounding the Change The Channel drama and some of you assholes are funny. Poked around, found Amberlynn Reid's section and figured it'd be a fun place to vent my shitty side.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 2, 2019)

I came here to make new friends and have fun in this great summer camp.


----------



## The Crow (Feb 2, 2019)

To keep tabs on shit


----------



## skellig58 (Feb 2, 2019)

I read and lurked for a long time to get the feel of the forum culture. Then figured WTF, watching weird people, SJWs, bronies, troons, spazz out in real time was my thing. For research, of course. And lols. Most members seemed cool enough and felt I'd fit in.


----------



## Wooo (Feb 3, 2019)

Long time lurker until basically now. I originally found this site by googling up a cow named Withawonder about a year ago. Then I see you folks post about other cows that I find to be amusing or to laugh at. I also like how it seems there is a attitude of about anything goes here. Cheers to the people that make this possible on these forums.


----------



## Otterly (Feb 4, 2019)

because people kept saying I shouldn’t   

Reading about balldemort, and various other TRAs, then realising I couldn’t say even very factual things like ‘ humans can’t change sex’ without being told I was akin to a Nazi. And people mentioned KF and the TRAs shrieked it was Eeeeeevil. 

So I popped over to have a look and actually it was full of people allowed to say what they wanted yet still being vaguely civil to each other. And so much info on people that’s removed from elsewhere. 

So in short, information, humour, and the fact I don’t like being told what i can think.


----------



## Quoookie (Mar 19, 2019)

Closest thing to ever being in a cult. Too lazy to join one physically, mentally, and spiritually and too restless to stay in one if I ever did join one in da real world. So....I signed up here to be ONE with y'all. Have a blessed night


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

I wanted to clarify on an anime trope. That's literally it.

What a God-awful reason.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 19, 2019)

I known about cwc since the original 4chan threads and ED drama, and used to post occasionally on the cwcki forum. Lost interest in posting but never stopped following him. As it transitioned into the kiwi farms and started to branch out into other cows I lurked here for years for the lulz. Eventually i decided to get back on the horse and join the conversations again. I'm glad I did because along with the entertainment provided by the cows, this place has become one of the last bastions of true unadulterated free speech on the intertubez.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 19, 2019)

i wanna orbit and thirst over all dem 5/10 female kiwis


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Mar 19, 2019)

I like engaging in stupid and memey, yet oddly civil and serious conversations with people about different topics. And Reddit is big domb.

Also the Schofield and Onion Boy saga.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

The Fool said:


> i wanna orbit and thirst over all dem 5/10 female kiwis


You're being generous with that score


----------



## Sammy (Mar 19, 2019)

God damn it was over 5 years ago. I read a lot about Chris Chan since like, 2009 or 2010 or something.  The old "Sonichu: The Animated Series" drawn by Spazkid and others was my introduction to him. Early on I just kinda assumed the cartoons were just trying to piss off some egotistical oddball on the internet who wrote really bad fan fiction by making him drink his own semen and showing other unattractive depictions of him. I started reading the Cwcki, and I had this moment where I got hooked on reading all about him in greater detail after I slowly realized that most of the weirdness, indeed the weirdest parts of those cartoons, weren't something the animators made up, but _actual facts _about Chris.

I did a lot of forum lurking in various places trying to get clarifications on random stuff what I'd read about on the Cwcki, including here.  I dunno what conversation or whatever was going on in 2014 that I felt I wanted to join in on the conversation on, but apparently I chose Christian Love Day to register. Back then, The forum was still just the Cwcki Forums, and it was only really about Chris Chan and was _just_ dipping its toes into featuring other cows, like Jay Geis, Moleman, and Deagle Nation.

I only made an account originally to talk about Chris Chan and Chris Chan alone (Sammy's an obscure pseudo-family guy accidental self insert character in the comics), and I didn't really start reading about any of the other cows featured until I randomly joined one of Jace's early live streams and got sucked into the culture.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 19, 2019)

I wanted a place to be retarded and feel safe


----------



## Sektor 37 (Mar 19, 2019)

Have visited from time to time, but was getting enough from my regular free speech site, combined with the killstream in the evenings. Then Andy went into another self-destruction cycle and took Ralph down with him. Andy is literally on the show _Right now... _Which is just adding ebola to canceraids. I've had a couple KF tabs open on them for a month or so to catch the greatest retardation I've ever seen. There's been some great coverage, between all the exceptional posts by exceptional people. 

But the real reason has more to do with all the hubbub over that goodifying in NZ. The response Josh posted to that faggot in NZ was a side of KF I hadn't realized existed. Then today, my usual site closed the doors to new accounts over unfavorable media mentions in connection to posting the video and manifesto. (Plus that playlist! Best ever mass murder soundtrack?) The unwashed hoards were beating on the doors, and some were getting in. Decided to hustle over here and become yet another niggerkikefaggot on KF before the entire world goes nuts.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 19, 2019)

Sammy said:


> God damn it was over 5 years ago. I read a lot about Chris Chan since like, 2009 or 2010 or something.  The old "Sonichu: The Animated Series" drawn by Spazkid and others was my introduction to him. Early on I just kinda assumed the cartoons were just trying to piss off some egotistical oddball on the internet who wrote really bad fan fiction by making him drink his own semen and showing other unattractive depictions of him. I started reading the Cwcki, and I had this moment where I got hooked on reading all about him in greater detail after I slowly realized that most of the weirdness, indeed the weirdest parts of those cartoons, weren't something the animators made up, but _actual facts _about Chris.
> 
> I did a lot of forum lurking in various places trying to get clarifications on random stuff what I'd read about on the Cwcki, including here.  I dunno what conversation or whatever was going on in 2014 that I felt I wanted to join in on the conversation on, but apparently I chose Christian Love Day to register. Back then, The forum was still just the Cwcki Forums, and it was only really about Chris Chan and was _just_ dipping its toes into featuring other cows, like Jay Geis, Moleman, and Deagle Nation.
> 
> I only made an account originally to talk about Chris Chan and Chris Chan alone (Sammy's an obscure pseudo-family guy accidental self insert character in the comics), and I didn't really start reading about any of the other cows featured until I randomly joined one of Jace's early live streams and got sucked into the culture.


Mary Lee Walsh farts in thst one.


----------



## Cosmug (Mar 20, 2019)

I needed fodder for shitposting.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 20, 2019)

Joined from SA during Shmorkygate, stayed because this place has now usurped SA and the F plus forums as the best place to laugh at weird Internet shit. Plus it's one of the few uncensored places on the Web that isn't filled with white noise and teenage edgelords.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 21, 2019)

Spunt said:


> isn't filled with [...] teenage edgelords.


----------



## Dumbchan (Mar 21, 2019)

I signed up because I love to read about drama. It's fun.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 21, 2019)

Joined to have some fucking freedom in internet about reading & writing. Websites like wykop.pl (in my country) & reddit & facebook & youtube are so censored right now there is nothing to do on them (_yeah i know i can still visit them, i just don't feel like i want to do it anymore_).
Most funny thing is that they are fighting with ACTA 2 in EU yet they censor like crazy without it, i really wish for ACTA to get accepted just to see wykop.pl burning down. Yeah, a bit radical, but they fully deserve it for brain-washing Polish people.


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 21, 2019)

To cyberbullycide trannys, women,  and minorities with my non-whiteness.


----------



## Coelacanth (Mar 21, 2019)

Because this is apparently one of the only forums/communities left that isn't afraid to call people out on their bullshit.

I've mentioned it before, but the old fandoms and sites I used to visit became so hypersensitive that you were literally stepping on eggshells, and if you weren't with the group on certain beliefs then you were a homophobe/transphobe/a fat shamer/insert whatever deluded belief they think applies to you. Glad I decided to join tbqh.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 21, 2019)

I joined like many to follow the antics of a simple autist and his OC only to fall down the rabbit hole into wonderland.


----------



## Nekromantik (Mar 21, 2019)

The Fool said:


> i wanna orbit and thirst over all dem 5/10 female kiwis


Good thing I'm a 3/10 on good days.


----------



## #000000 (Mar 21, 2019)

Joined because i feel like this is the only place where you can be you.
Internet these days has been censored and monitored by governments. Kiwifarms operator @Null have shown me that there is still people like me, who don't gave a shit.

Long live Kiwifarm.

P.S: Use VPN/TOR and be safe guys!


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 21, 2019)

I actually found the site via last year via a collection of screenshots where someone was whining on twitter. Fearless feeders yt vids ended up getting suggested on youtube because I followed that donga trainwreck2,0/mundane matt's bullshit which led me to stream.me. I made an account after stream.me anhero'd because beyond metokur: there were toooooons of exceptional individuals streaming at all hours of the day. All of them of them were just absolute trainwrecks that could be goaded into a tommytooter style meltdown. 

Also narcissa. Holy fuck narcissa. 
Null streaming the bit where it reads the rude 4chan comments was surreal as an ex and I posted in those threads. 

Losing stream.me was legitimately depressing for many reasons, so I kind of joined to try and forget that something soo fun can just be yanked out of your hands like that.


----------



## The Fool (Mar 21, 2019)

LifeguardHermit said:


> so I kind of joined to try and forget that something soo fun can just be yanked out of your hands like that.



If you've been around as long as I have, you get used to it...


----------



## Ali della Fenice (Mar 21, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> Good thing I'm a 3/10 on good days.



dont worry, the only standard as a female you have to meet, in order to have orbiters is breathing.
(And sometimes not even that)



Tard Baby said:


> You're being generous with that score



who gives a fuck, as long as it's not entitled, nerd pussy is good pussy.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, after Null got kicked out of moderating the child porn/incel section of 8 chan, following the google investigation and subsequent de-listing, I just had to wait until he got around to creating a new place. He made Kiwi Farms, filled it up with all that child porn and incel type materials, and obviously I immediately showed up.


----------



## NaziFuzz (Mar 21, 2019)

I have AS and I want to have the AS.


----------



## turn_coat (Mar 21, 2019)

To shitpost memes and hang out on the website responsible for the most epic email response to a government agency in recent memory.


----------



## WY 434 (Mar 21, 2019)

I was googling recipes and ended up knee deep in tranny pie.


----------



## Titty Figurine (Mar 21, 2019)

Joined for a fandom autist, stayed to place bets on Jahi v Jesus. 

I went inactive to mobile lurk for about a year but the gravitational pull of Dear Leader's massive balls swinging over the NZ gubmint brought me back.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, honestly, because people here do not have tolerance for bullshit and I have learned a lot about how not to be full of bullshit just from lurking.  People find growth in the oddest of places.


----------



## BY 116 (Apr 15, 2019)

It just sorta happened. I had browsed 8ch for a long time and I suppose the first time I had heard about Kiwifarms was from browsing /cow/, but I didn't really care about it at the time. Overtime as 8ch grew progressively worse I yearned for a place that reminded me of the early days of 8ch back before the 2016 election pretty much ruined the site. Couple years later, I saw some video from Nick Rekieta that had Null in it and out of curiosity, I viewed it. Null had me interested in Kiwifarms so I started viewing all his streams and eventually started to lurk the site. It took me a couple weeks before I decided that I may as well officially sign up at this point. This place is comfy and in a way it does remind me of early 8ch so thats a plus.


----------



## Crocophile (Apr 15, 2019)

I've been a furry drama spectator for almost 10 years





Lurking off and on forever, finally joined during the Zoosadism spectacle because this was the only place I saw actually talking about it and like everyone else I wanted to see heads roll. Stayed for the oddly wholesome community built around bullying speds.


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 15, 2019)

I don't know how I got here, but now I can never leave. 
Not even in death am I free
God have mercy on my soul


----------



## Recoil (Apr 15, 2019)

There's very little honest & intelligent discussion any place online these days. 
KF is like a little ark. Outside, the waters are rising.


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Apr 15, 2019)

I've got a feeling it was because of the cartoon reviewer we do not mention the name of and I lurked for a while after that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 15, 2019)

I think it was to talk about SJW antics back when this was CWCki Forums. This was also before Trump Derangement Syndrome, so woke insanity was nowhere near as bad then.

Also I had been reading the CWCki a lot, so talking about CWC too I guess.


----------



## Doggo (Apr 15, 2019)

I honestly don’t really know. I lurked here for about a year to get a feel for the place. And it seems I kinda fucked up a bit. Oh well, no turning back, now!

Feel free to powerlevel, dumb and ‘tism this all you want, I really don’t care all that much, it’s hardly a secret what my hobbies are, but I am oddly fascinated by some of the characters talked about here, and the zero tolerance for bullshit - even if I am having a pretty rocky first start.

I’m not here so much to contribute, but to view like a sideshow attraction, and as a reflection of self, to keep in mind what can happen if I fuck up in the game of life. Although I guess I could’ve just stayed in the fandom to see this - it is a fucking train wreck right now and I’m not all that proud to call myself a furry anymore.

If I do contribute, it will be to call out cunts like Foxler and the furry raiders who literally ruin the fandom for everyone else for no other reason than they’re cunts with a warped view of the world. I’d like to welcome them to reality, if I ever do gain the balls to contribute ‘properly’ to the forum.

That, and I’m an ardent believer of free speech. To a reasonable degree anyway. If you have something to say about someone, I believe you have the right to say it, and that right should not be taken away from you. Too many soft cocks don’t realise that restriction of speech freedom can work both ways. If I can’t call you a name, well golly gee that’s great for you - but what if you want to call me a name because I have transgressed you somehow? What happens then?

I’ve gone on far too long. But my reasons for being here are... complicated. And probably all wrong.

Oh, and a healthy dose of ‘tism is in course for this post as well, I guess.


----------



## UN 474 (Apr 22, 2019)

Because it's better than most shitty social media platforms (mostly because people don't take themselves too seriously and flex their false lives). Also, I get to mock little children and say naughty words such as; nigger, faggot, etc, without worry about some soy filled vegan faggot banning me.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Apr 22, 2019)

Curiosity after hearing the name treated like a dark secret or unholy word, even on streams that were welcoming to null.

Signed up because felt like I had something I wanted to say in a thread strongly enough to do so.


----------



## FukuMuku (Apr 22, 2019)

I joined because why not?


----------



## boulderblundermatt90 (Apr 22, 2019)

Frankly? I lurked before and was bored as fuck, banned from KIA, and decided with how open Kiwi was to join. If people didn't like me didn't matter, I just wanted to shitpost and talk about shit I gave a shit about without some moralizing dickwaffle grandstanding to me.


----------



## Poiseon (Apr 22, 2019)

Joined when I heard about the Kero and the Zoosadists. Ended up enjoying the freedom to speak here. (Lost more Twitter accounts than I should have bothered making.) Kiwi Farms is the perfect place for everyone, regardless of position on the spectrum, to congregate and talk about dumb shit.

Also the only place I trust in regards to current news. Every other place on the internet is bias as fuck, here everyone is bias, but there is a very healthy diversity of opinion.


----------



## Finrod Felagund (Apr 22, 2019)

I lurked a thread or two on Beauty Parlour for almost a year(!) Then there were also other people that I know about that have their own threads here like Luna Tiny, Pkrussl and Rory.
Also wanted to sperg on Off Topic boards because why the fuck not?


----------



## tasty humane burger (Apr 22, 2019)

I am a _massive _gossip, I like to bitch, moan and crit everything. 

Internet wise, I used to lurk on /b/ when I was very young and had a lot of 'internet knowledge' about certain memes and lolcows, but as I grew into adolescence I lost touch. 

I lurked on here for a while, especially threads relating to Tumblr and although I am a pretty liberal person and I like the fact that I can speak freely on here without being called an abusive bigot and whatever else for simply questioning absurdities.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 23, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



i sincerely hope this answers all of your questions


----------



## thejackal (Apr 23, 2019)

I heard Josh Moon, or I guess @Null here, ran the best feeder forum.  Have not been disappointed. Shortly after I joined he moved AL to her own enclosure for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## EH 110 (Apr 23, 2019)

I had nowhere else to go.


----------



## sleepysocks (Apr 23, 2019)

I became a fan of the now deceased Kiwi Farms channel run by @Null which naturally led me back here. I miss those streams man. But now I can actually participate in the fun which is exciting


----------



## Just A Butt (Apr 23, 2019)

Zersetzung said:


> View attachment 735428
> i sincerely hope this answers all of your questions



I’ve been sitting here laughing for longer than I probably should. Thank you.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 23, 2019)

Because I needed that one last reason to kill myself. That and being madly in love with @Rat Speaker. Unfortunately she is married to a muslim mouse.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Apr 23, 2019)

Weeb Wars. The forums that I once called an online home became hugboxes for the KickVic movement and the staff of those forums did not allow dissenting opinions. The philosophy of this site honors free speech, which I respect.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Apr 23, 2019)

I joined because the community seemed nice. 


Deadpool said:


> Because I needed that one last reason to kill myself. That and being madly in love with @Rat Speaker. Unfortunately she is married to a muslim mouse.


They actually split up recently


----------



## qt farmer :) (Apr 23, 2019)

as someone that participated _in some extent_ with tumblr gender ideology in earlier years and an avid disparager of alt-right fucks like Ben Shapiro and Sargon of Akkon, I found out about Contrapoints and started watching her videos a lot. in one of them, she mentioned Kiwi Farms, so I was curious and found the thread about her. soon thereafter, the wool  lifted from my eyes and I realized not only how shady troonology and practitioners of it usually are, but how destructive and misogynistic it's becoming.

the community is generally nice and thunk-provoking, and we get to call out and make fun of autistic troons without fear of censorship.


----------



## FadeIntoBolivian (Apr 23, 2019)

I was an intense follower of Chris-Chan's activities back in 2009-11 or so and then fell out of it. Back then, it was various chans that may not even exist anymore that were the place to discuss him, and upon finding this forum when I became curious about what was new with CWC,  I've discovered that it's like a supercharged version of those chans with way better presentation and seemingly legitimately thoughtful discussion on him and a wide, wide range of internet eccentrics. Decided to join up after lurking for a few weeks.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Apr 23, 2019)

Deadpool said:


> Because I needed that one last reason to kill myself. That and being madly in love with @Rat Speaker. Unfortunately she is married to a muslim mouse.





Kiwi Jeff said:


> They actually split up recently


----------



## babaGAReeb (Apr 23, 2019)

cause of chris chan

is he still alive?


----------



## Jace E. Denton (Apr 23, 2019)

i had been on and off 4chan for many years and sometime around 2015, i had just remember CWC existed and was googling to see if he was still around or had faded away or something and i found this autistic shithole. the same situation made me come back here out of boredom, i don't think i had even visited this place since like early 2017 prior to a few days ago, unfortunately for me i had to discover you faggots were still around, i assumed Null shut it down and ran away to a third world country trying to keep one step ahead of Greta's deep fryer.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Apr 23, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> Joined when I heard about the Kero and the Zoosadists.


No one tell zed


----------



## Deathfromabove (Apr 23, 2019)

Someone mentioned it on 8chan and I checked out the top thread and found Shmorky's. 100 pages later and I was hooked


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Apr 23, 2019)

I stumbled upon it, looking for an alternative for Foreverkailyn gossip and shit talk, besides GG and YTT, laughed my ass off, realized that I was autistic and decided to stay.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 23, 2019)

I have a big crush on Null and I was hoping maybe I could find a picture of his feet.


----------



## downwardspiral (Apr 23, 2019)

the link on r/drama sidebar


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Apr 23, 2019)

Joined to shit on Wu's game, originally arrived through google while trying to figure out what the fuck was up with Gloria Tesch.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Apr 23, 2019)

Null's epic fuck you to NZ police was honestly outright inspiring.  





						2019-03-17 - New Zealand Police: "We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc"
					

On 3/17/2019 6:12 AM, MICHAEL, John (JP) wrote:  Good afternoon  I am hoping that you can help us with an investigation the New Zealand Police are working on.  On 15  March 2019 there was a shooting in New Zealand with multiple fatalities at two mosques in the city of Christchurch.  The alleged...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Apr 23, 2019)

It began the night The Drunken Peasants broke up. DP had supplied me with no end of entertainment through their near constant badgering of such uniquely bizarre personalities including Brett Keane, Gman, Onision, and Gail(When DP themselves weren't playing the role of lolcow that is). They were also my first glimpse into the story of Chris Chan. When they split up I began to suffer from sever lolcow withdraws and proceeded to attempt supplementing with channels like Down The Rabbit Hole, Mad At The Internet, Rekieta Law, etc. All the while I kept hearing about Kiwi Farms, a name I was not familiar with among the 4chans, 8chans, and Encyclopedia Dramaticas of the internet. 

It wasn't until people began recommending ContraPoints' videos to me that I finally ended up visiting the site. It just so happened to be the first page on Google that I found to have anything negative to say about Contra so I started reading. Nothing really came of that though besides reaffirming my belief that Contra was skeevy. It wasn't until the Vic Mignogna situation that I finally joined the site so that I could get all the breaking news and commentate on the developments in real time.

What really surprised me was that most of you seem to be genuinely nice people. Probably better people than me in most regards. I don't know what I expected but it wasn't this. In a world where it seems like everyone is going insane regardless of politics I managed to find an oddly comfortable little place where people aren't screaming at me for liking memes or mad because I said midget or trap.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Apr 24, 2019)

Joined up sometime around Shmorkygate (I'd heard murmurs of the place but being able to talk shit about the mods dumb crap finally was nice) and when the website got shut down cause of vordrak I assumed it was dead for a year and ended up finding out it was back up sometime shortly after Trump got elected and then drifted away from Something Awful for good pretty much.

This place reminds me a bit of pre-2004 SA.


----------



## PL 001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Lurked for awhile just keeping myself updated on Chris's antics and Channel Autism drama. Found myself branching out and reading other subforums to pass the time. Decided I might as well join in on the fun. For a group of people who sit around making fun of exceptional people on the internet, you seem like a pretty friendly bunch.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Apr 24, 2019)

Because /cow/ went to shit.


----------



## Haramburger (Apr 24, 2019)

*Why did you join Kiwifarms?*

• I joined to research and keep my wife's sons from ever becoming cows themselves

• I'm a 14-year old desperate to invade niche communities with a talent for fitting in & LARPing

• I'm a glow-in-the-dark CIAnigger and it's my job to keep an eye on you deviants

• I hate Zoe Quinn so much and the incoming content was fresher and more accurate/up-to-date than any other source

• I'm a serial killer that doesn't kill and settles for trophies taken from cows' homes for my sick collection

• I'm a Web1.0 boomer reconnecting with the same people from BBS/EbaumsWorld/SA/Newgrounds/4chan and we've been friends for 20 years whether you know it or not

• I'm a deepfake SJW playing the long game, and if/when a friend becomes a target, I can use my rep to steer attention away and spare them

• I'm an unpaid intern doing a KF segment for the Ellen Show

Pick kafive.


----------



## DisapprovingCorgi (Apr 24, 2019)

Diesel said:


> I have a big crush on Null and I was hoping maybe I could find a picture of his feet.


Did you ever get said picture of said Null feet? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 24, 2019)

AcornsAreForever said:


> Did you ever get said picture of said Null feet? Asking for a friend.



I fucking wish I did.


----------



## betterbullocks (Apr 24, 2019)

Overheard some tried and true normalfags talking irl: "I went on 4chan and-"

Fled that shit like Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Shayden (Apr 24, 2019)

To keep a long story short. Because I felt to.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Apr 27, 2019)

I've been following CWC since like, 2010 or so and was just following the "Da Update" section for news. I think I started lurking after the Game Place incident and I wanted to know what the fuck was going on. I don't remember if there was any specific CWC event that lead to me joining.


----------



## Clyde (Apr 27, 2019)

I was on 4chan, and saw the letter that Null sent to the NZ detective. I was impressed by that, and decided to join.


----------



## naught (Apr 27, 2019)

Why not? There are quality threads and threads with quantities of information. Shitposting and gossip is an interest along with the extremes of human behavior.


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Apr 27, 2019)

Accident. I thought this was Twitter. Now it's too late to get in on the ground floor and really make something of myself. Probably have to turn to Patreon or something.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 28, 2019)

I was forced to at gunpoint.


----------



## wabbits (Apr 28, 2019)

I felt so normal and well-adjusted when I was here that I just had to make an account, eat three plates of pasta, shove a horse dildo up my ass, and ebeg for my tax money. Now I'm a cute little trans girl on the run from lesbian Nazis and I draw antifa anime. Life is good.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Apr 28, 2019)

The internet started getting more sanitized and welcoming to normies, and I said to myself "god there's got to be a way to make sure I can never socialize properly with another human being."



Spoiler: Real talk tho



I live in a progressive utopia where I can't really indulge my desire to be an edgelord IRL, and my sockpuppet social media accounts keep getting banned. I like having somewhere I can type the word 'nigger' and not have my account autobanned.


----------



## YaNastyBoy (Apr 28, 2019)

Found my personal lolcows having threads on here + I'm a big fan of the Tumblr subforums.
Before I came on the farms I just followed the impression that everyone here are complete assholes but it's nice to see that it isn't the case. I appreciate how candid and fair people are on this site, it's a breath of fresh hair from the fake sugary positive vibes that oozes out of the circles I used to be in. Nice to know that I'm not a Nazi shitlord or internally opressed for disagreeing with the current political/social climate.


----------



## IcyHotStuntaz (Apr 28, 2019)

I am an old fuck who originally laughed at degeneracy at Something Awful and Portal of Evil way back in the web 1.0 days of the mid/late 90s...  Those woebegone halcyon days when openly mocking tranny furry yiff art wouldn't get you fired from your part time gas station gig for being a fascist. While I've spent the last 25ish years being more of a shitlurker than shitposter, figured I would get off my ass and officially scream into the crushing void that has become our culture... and this seems to be the happenin spot for that shit.


----------



## Dessus de Jouet (Apr 28, 2019)

To vent about things i don't like and laugh at weird stuff.


----------



## Dededon't (Apr 28, 2019)

I found out about this place through ED months ago and I got curious so I decided to lurk for a while. I've come to enjoy my time here a lot. There's a lot of interesting topics for just about everyone here, and most importantly, the community that backs this place is better than any I've come across in recent years. Wish I had learned of KF sooner.


----------



## AF 802 (Apr 28, 2019)

To be able to say shit without getting pummeled for it (and not rely on sites full of nazbol LARPers).

Been in the Internet drama community for a while, and I figured I'm already in too deep to escape.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Apr 28, 2019)

Boredom and morbid curiosity.


----------



## NimertiS (Apr 28, 2019)

I was in a really bad place, I was writing my thesis and working in a lousy job.
Kiwifarms basically saved my psyche. It's an entertaining forum and is not a far-left autistic circle jerk,
most of the times.


----------



## CryptoFascist (Apr 29, 2019)

because the NZ shooting happened and i herd what the NZ police sent null his reply was funny AF. I browse 4chan all day any way so I should just make a edgy shitlord account as well.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Apr 30, 2019)

Less gay than Reddit, less spergy than 4chan.

Also it seems like one of the few places on the internet where real free speech still exists.


----------



## Duz_Machines (Apr 30, 2019)

I enjoy horror stories before I go to sleep.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 30, 2019)

Because I enjoy the endless recursivity of a bunch of autistics autistically documenting other autistics.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 8, 2019)

I JOINED FOR ALL THE LEWDSSSSSSSSS


----------



## GameOfTroons (May 8, 2019)

Following a semi-famous troon's endless Twitter dramas eventually led me to his lolcow thread. The writing there was so gloriously free and unafraid, and for the most part very intelligent and occasionally screamingly funny. Such a brilliant site, am so glad I found it. Thanks, troons!


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (May 8, 2019)

Came for Chris Chan, stayed for the Beauty Parlour ladies.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (May 8, 2019)

was looking for a reason to become more suicidal


----------



## FeverGlitch (May 8, 2019)

To find and gain happiness from my totally abstract and long whiled lonely doomer lifestyle. 
Oh yeah, also to laugh at mentally left-behind furries on the internet.


----------



## Shiversblood (May 8, 2019)

When I first joined this forum I was not aware of the fact that some people joined this forum for reasons other than Christian Weston Chandler. It simply did not register in my mind. I joined this forum because I follow Christian Weston chandler I have since 2008 I first heard about him on enclyopedia dramatica and I posted on the private villa of corrupted citizens such as pvccc but they banned me

Some people who live in Africa are black and they don’t have food sometimes they eat other black people they don’t have enough food otherwise over 100 black people die every time you blink your eye in Africa


----------



## Bad Headspace (May 9, 2019)

It's easier to track threads this way, also I can freely do low effort YouTube comment style posts.


----------



## _blank_ (May 9, 2019)

Back when I joined up nearly, Christ, nearly six years ago, I had just started learning about CWC through a friend of mine. I found this place via the CWCki. Main reason I joined was because back then there was because I thought I was a clever lad (spoilers: I'm not) and had some armchair psychoanalyzing which hadn't been done to death yet. Hell, I didn't even mean for my existence to be this long, but turns out I like hanging out with you savages.


----------



## Mrs Paul (May 10, 2019)

I first started following the antics of Chris, years ago (don't ask me when), and I guess I got hooked on the rest.  I've always been fascinated by eccentric individuals and nutjobs. 

That and I'm tired of "if you don't agree with me, you're Satan/Hitler/Going to Hell."   Kiwis don't have that mentality.  There's some sanity here, despite what outsiders may think.  "Agreeing to disagree" isn't seen as evil incarnate.  

Or you chucklefucks just entertain me.  It's all good.


----------



## Smith Banquod (May 10, 2019)

KF has a healthy discussion climate which can only be found in smaller-to-mid type forums while still maintaining an active user base on a relaxed set of guidelines that doesn't heavily limit freedom of speech.
I'd rather have that over the saturated landscape of those bigger sites and "social" media, all day and everyday.

and people on here are more friendly <3


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 10, 2019)

I lurked around the CWCki and then KF for the Wupocalypse but after Null's reply to the NZ internet police I joined. It's fun.


----------



## Angrybirdsfan (May 10, 2019)

I joined because of the fact that it looked like a great source for LOLcows.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 10, 2019)

I was a long-time reader of Encyclopedia Dramatica since 2007 (and remember the site getting burnt down by its owner) and I slowly noticed that all the crazy lolcows were dealing mostly with Kiwifarms, and then I ended up joining because of Donny Long's thread (which I was linked because of ED's article on him) because it was too hilarious not to comment on.


----------



## Rick Pratt (May 11, 2019)

Started lurking 2 years ago, this site helped me realise the problematic aspects of some content creators I used to like  (like benthelooney and einshine) who are now no longer in my life, I also would browse Encylopedia Dramatica too, it was one of my first introductions to Kiwi Farms and the 80s show The Young Ones,before that I did briefly know of Chris chan from the CWC Wiki and Sonichu


----------



## A Welsh Cake (May 11, 2019)

I wanted to autism rate people


----------



## Tabtar (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m here because Mr. Metokur kept referencing this forum in the past.  I got curious After 11 episodes of Deviants(tm), pouring through several fur fetish threads in animal control seemed to be the logical progression of that.

(The Kero the wolf thing was also kinda the last straw for me.. had to see the shit show)

However A recent interview Null conducted (Maybe it was Rikeda law?) Null had mentioned that sites like kiwi farms were going to become harder to find, and increasingly more important. If anything as a means to preserve a small peice of the way the Internet used to be when he was  growing up.  The fact that people are free to say and post anything they want here is incredibly important I think.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2019)

Tabtar said:


> I’m here because Mr. Metokur kept referencing this forum in the past.  I got curious After 11 episodes of Deviants(tm), pouring through several fur fetish threads in animal control seemed to be the logical progression of that.
> 
> However A recent interview Null conducted (Maybe it was Rikeda law?) Null had mentioned that sites like kiwi farms were going to become harder to find, and increasingly more important. If anything as a means to preserve a small peice of the way the Internet used to be when he was  growing up.  The fact that people are free to say and do anything they want here is incredibly important I think.


Mr. Metokur is gay.


----------



## CamelCursive (Jul 9, 2019)

Honestly, just to have a place to fuck around and blow off some steam without getting a banhammer brought down.


----------



## Tabtar (Jul 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> Mr. Metokur is gay.


Also a potato Nyger too!


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 9, 2019)

Always wanted to join a forum but most are just really tip toe around broken glass pussy shit that can't handle people saying "nigger" "faggot" "troon" and anything that's "problematic" 
 KF reminds me of the times where it was alright to say those things jokingly and no one got offended.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 9, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> Always wanted to join a forum but most are just really tip toe around broken glass pussy shit that can't handle people saying "nigger" "faggot" "troon" and anything that's "problematic"
> KF reminds me of the times where it was alright to say those things jokingly and no one got offended.


You joined Kiwi Farms to say "nigger"


----------



## SugarSyrup (Jul 9, 2019)

I wanted to know about internet drama from somewhere new, and rediscovered kf looking for projared gossip.

Also, Tumblr is obnoxious, Reddit is boring (except for r/medicalgore), Facebook is for wishing your grandma happy birthday, Instagram is for posting dog pictures and shilling for MLMs, and Twitter is like a retarded combination of all of them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 9, 2019)

Y2KKK Baby said:


> You joined Kiwi Farms to say "nigger"


shit you right, nigger.


----------



## SugarSyrup (Jul 9, 2019)

@Y2KKK Baby doesn’t like my morbid curiosity and I respect that.


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jul 9, 2019)

A different page I followed mentioned Nick Bate, and had a link to his thread. Took me a while to get through that ride, and then I lurked for a while on other threads and joined. Have to admit I don't get the whole interest in CWC, but then I find more of the community watch section interesting. One person acting like an idiot is generally just an idiot, a whole group of people chugging salty cabbage water to get rid of "parasites" is fascinating.


----------



## saisegeha (Jul 16, 2019)

I've been lurking for years but after reading through the Slaton thread I just couldn't hold back anymore.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Jul 16, 2019)

saisegeha said:


> I've been lurking for years but after reading through the Slaton thread I just couldn't hold back anymore.


Shut up.


----------



## RockBottomNeverFeltBetter (Jul 16, 2019)

Looks interesting. First day here 
Wish I knew about this place before tbh. How did I miss this place?


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Jul 17, 2019)

RockBottomNeverFeltBetter said:


> Looks interesting. First day here
> Wish I knew about this place before tbh. How did I miss this place?



You were living a normal life with normal people who probably love and respect you, that is now gone.


----------



## Bootylicious Bootyhole (Jul 17, 2019)

Heard the Farms namedropped in a Nick Rekieta stream, got curious, decided to have a look, fell in love immediately, and now I live here.


----------



## plgfarts (Jul 18, 2019)

I've been on various message boards throughout the years.  Of my two main boards that I used, one has died and the other is pretty much in hospice.  Then I heard Null call into TDS, checked it out, and here I am.  It's been pretty cozy so far.


----------



## TheBlackVolga (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm autistic so it seemed a natural choice.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 18, 2019)

Lurked for years, then the site went down in early 2017. When it came back up, I decided "Eh, what the hell?" and finally signed up.

I think I made a good choice. Y'all are awesome!


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Jul 18, 2019)

Was running out of articles in the CWCkipedia to read and wanting to know more was what led me to joint the Farms, or the CWCki Forums as it was called back then. Stayed because of the community and wanting to occasionally entertain you with mostly lolcow related doodles.


----------



## MrTickles (Jul 18, 2019)

They banned it in my country (cuckstralia) so I made it my mission to post here.


----------



## QI 541 (Jul 18, 2019)

I realized autists were a threat to the universe and Kiwifarms was the only thing standing inbetween them and galactic annihilation.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jul 18, 2019)

raymond said:


> I realized autists were a threat to the universe and Kiwifarms was the only thing standing inbetween them and galactic annihilation.


Raymond Stalvern waited. The lights above him blinked and sparked out of the air. There were autists in the base. He didn't see them, but had expected them now for years. His warnings to Cernel Joson were not listenend to and now it was too late. Far too late for now, anyway.
Raymond was a space marine for fourteen years. When he was young he watched the spaceships and he said to dad "I want to be on the ships daddy."
Dad said "No! You will BE KILL BY AUTISTS"
There was a time when he believed him. Then as he got oldered he stopped. But now in the space station base of the UAC he knew there were autists.
"This is Joson" the radio crackered. "You must fight the autists!"
So Raymond gotted his palsma rifle and blew up the wall.
"HE GOING TO KILL US" said the autists
"I will shoot at him" said the cyberautist and he fired the rocket missiles. Raymond plasmaed at him and tried to blew him up. But then the ceiling fell and they were trapped and not able to kill.
"No! I must kill the autists" he shouted
The radio said "No, Raymond. You are the autists"
And then Raymond was a kiwi.


----------



## Pope of Degeneracy (Jul 23, 2019)

This place is not only a hub of my favorite internet pastime of shitposting, but it's probably the only site where a.) People support the right to speak freely and b.) isnt also a breeding ground for speds of the lowest calibur.

Yall are high tier autists and I couldn't be happier being a part of the gang


----------



## Whatdidyousay? (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm a faggot, so why not come to the center of all faggotry too hang out?


----------



## Info Neutral Agency (Jul 23, 2019)

Because I'm an attention whore troll who gets bullied a whole lot for my grandpa mannerisms.


----------



## ASS ASSAULTED (Jul 23, 2019)

You know damn well why.


----------



## Give Her The D (Sep 18, 2019)

The website is just straight up more pro free speech than others. I don't follow too many lolcows, but even if it attracts some unsavory people at times, it's good to have generally unrestricted speech on a website so you can have an open discussion about things, even if it's controversial.


----------



## Lister of Smeg (Sep 18, 2019)

A post about Yaniv on another forum with a mention of KF and I fell down the rabbit hole and I've come across such wonders on here.
I was so tired of having to be polite on other forums. It is nice to be able to call a lying sack of shit, a lying sack of shit without being kicked off the forum.


----------



## Spl00gies (Sep 18, 2019)

for shits and giggles


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 18, 2019)

a lot of crazy shit keeps happaning and the farms always seem to report on it.


----------



## LolNoIPLeaksEvenLMFAO (Sep 18, 2019)

It’s pretty fun and you don’t see a ton of AstroTurf bullshit that’s taken over the Internet. Plus, a spade is a spade here.


----------



## Black Waltz (Sep 18, 2019)

I lost control of my life


----------



## Kotaro (Sep 18, 2019)

To laugh at people.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 18, 2019)

I just wanted to be here for the day chris chan is finally brought to justice and crucified by an angry mob of the people he's wronged.


----------



## Aria (Sep 18, 2019)

i's really simple really 

to laugh at people and enjoy life.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Sep 18, 2019)

Because Encyclopedia Dramatica Forums isn't living up to its purpose and name.


----------



## Womanhorse (Sep 18, 2019)

Lurked here for years because Ive been fascinated by Chris and other cows, but just never made an account for one reason or another. One day someone posted in Personal Army over on animal control under a guest account name that was similar to some whiny furfag local to me, and I made a guest account to point this out and mess with him. Eventually made an actual account just to continue doing so under the same name and I've been stuck here ever since.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Sep 18, 2019)

I joined after lurking for a bit because after getting into a bit of a public shitshow with some furry, they said something that made me realize actively shitflinging wasn't healthy, and that ultimately; me not participating won't make a difference, because there will be dozens of others willing to tell someone like that furry to fuck off, in my place. I had an epiphany, pretty much. And I decided that instead of stressing myself the hell out; it'd be better for me to simply watch from the sidelines and make comments while doing so. Life's gotten better since I did so, and I suppose I have that furry to thank; even if they're still a dumbass who I don't regret telling them how much of an idiot they are.


----------



## UnclePhil (Sep 18, 2019)

I was breaking away from what's left of Portal of Evil (poeTV) which used to have a lot of fun posters who are now terminally ill with TDS. I needed a place where the community was more chill, and a site that wasn't obsessed with worshiping one puppet over another. Most of all, I just wanted to have fun again. Like I did in the late '90s and 00s before everybody's head got stuck up their asses.

I suppose I've found my little coffee shop.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Sep 18, 2019)

Shitposting and chillling on Twitch became less viable and interesting. I started reading about CWC after the pepper spray incident, and when I figured out how this site worked I wanted to keep track of threads easier and be able to make reactions.


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 18, 2019)

I joined after lurking for a while to talk about things like how much I hate troons.


----------



## Andrejborg (Sep 18, 2019)

buncha nutcases kept/keep accusing me of being various users on here 
joined primarily to tell them to fuck off with the paranoid bullshit


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Sep 18, 2019)

I came here to fuck bitches and laugh at troons, and I'm all outta bitches.


----------



## research (Sep 18, 2019)

to gossip about sjw popufur troons but i got sucked into the rest of the site.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Sep 18, 2019)

To shitpost about Yaniv


----------



## Idiotron (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## BlueSylveon (Sep 19, 2019)

DaftPina Linked the tomska thread, lurked here a bit until i noticed 'Animal Control' (I call my self a furry but avoid all relations to the fandom) and how i can shit on furries and YouTubers i didn't like anymore without using my Real Nickname.


----------



## Clovis (Sep 19, 2019)

I missed fandom wank (and web 1.0) This was the next best thing. Other people trawl the social medias and I get to laugh at it all in one place like the worthless parasite I am.


----------



## amanda show (Sep 21, 2019)

Reading through this made it obvious I made the wrong decision, you guys are truly exceptional.


----------



## delightfullypeachy (Sep 21, 2019)

To tell my experience of almost joining the troon cult. Before that I was just a lurker, a lot of the threads are well put together and informative and the people of the farms has been pretty cool so far.


----------



## fag0t (Sep 22, 2019)

for me because the internet is gay now  too many faggots crying about bullshit


----------



## c-no (Sep 22, 2019)

Because I wanted to post autistic post about CWC before Null introduced threads on other lolcows.


----------



## Maamtis (Sep 22, 2019)

I like to gossip and mutants on the internet are way more interesting than anyone I know.


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 22, 2019)

Not gonna lie, the gossip 'round these parts are the best.


----------



## stinky lush bath soap (Sep 22, 2019)

I remember Chris Chan from the days when every nerdy teenager lurked 4chan's /b/ board and it has always been funny to see where she? he? goes. But I mainly started looking here because of the other cows.

I have been thinking of making an account for a while, since I probably spend every other evening reading this site and the community is a lot less annoying than on Reddit. When I read threads, there's so much I wanna say so I thought I would join and say those things. 

Now I have an account I actually struggle to join in on the big threads though. Maybe it's performance anxiety.


----------



## YTV In the 90s (Sep 22, 2019)

I just feel like I can talk about things unhindered here without fear of getting banned or something. Its not like all I want to talk about is politically incorrect stuff, but you'd be surprised how even minor things require me to second guess or walk on eggshells on a regular forum. Also there's almost no place on the internet that receives as much shit as the farms does from the outside world, there is no better indication to trust it.


----------



## IDNotNeeded (Sep 23, 2019)

Fap material in the form of based gay ops.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 8, 2019)

Discovered the site after the cwcki stopped posting"da update" and just linked me here for Chris updates. Lurked for a while finally joined when I realized I don't use any social media.


----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Aug 13, 2020)

Desperate to talk Trek with someone who isn't a current generation fan.


----------



## Big Brown Schlub (Aug 13, 2020)

I got tired of just lurkin'.


----------



## M0JY0 (Aug 13, 2020)

Lurked for a long time, social isolation from quarantine was getting to me, I joined to chat and have fun with like-minded people.


----------



## wondertequila (Aug 14, 2020)

After months of lurking, I finally joined just bc I wanted to answer a poll so bad.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Aug 14, 2020)

I am addicted to gossip and drama


----------

